# My lathe died today! Decisions Decisions



## hackley69 (Jan 8, 2015)

Just my luck I go and spend $165.00 on inserts today and 10 minutes into a project my lathes decides to start knocking like a hammer mill! It's a 14" Reed Prentice built in 1942 if my memory is right. Think I'm going to haul it scrap yard and just sell it by the pound. 
So now I'm in the market for a lathe but won't have the funds for a few months. So I know this has been asked a thousand times but here goes should I buy a new import or try to find a good heavy 10? I don't need another 14" it was just too big for the kinda of stuff I tinker around with.So if you have a good lathe or have any suggestions on where or what to get please let me know.


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 8, 2015)

Do you know what went wrong? Perhaps something just loosened up and won't be a big deal to fix... Of course you might just be looking for any excuse to justify a new lathe purchase, in which case, I digress.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jan 8, 2015)

Fix it and sell it man. Dont throw it away. And there are alot more old lathes then just the heavy 10's. I would set a budget and start looking a month out for a good used machine. If you dont find one, pop on a new one if it fits the budget.


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 8, 2015)

I think it depends on your market. If there are a lot of used machines around then looking for old American iron in good shape makes sense. If you live west of the rockies where used American lathes are only about one lathe for every 1.2 million people, the new imports look real good. There are many good imports from various manufacturers available. See what your market has to offer. I would also consider repairing the machine before selling it for scrap weight.

Dave


----------



## hackley69 (Jan 8, 2015)

Eddyde said:


> Do you know what went wrong? Perhaps something just loosened up and won't be a big deal to fix... Of course you might jest be looking for any excuse to justify a new lathe purchase, in which case, I digress.


Sounds like your right something loose but I got this with the milling machine I had to take both mill and lathe. I 'm happy with the money I spent for the price I paid for the mill the old lathe was just extra. He wanted them both gone. It had been sitting for some time and after checking the oil levels I turned it on. It still needs alot of attention I can't read the dials, the carriage handle id busted and alot of small stuff needs to be fix. The old 3 jaw chuck is not in the best of shape either. Just not wanting to put alot of money into something to get it right when I could have used it to buy a new machine or at least one that is ready to use. So if anyone is near or passing through southeast Louisiana you are welcome to load it up and make a donation of at least scrap iron price to my new lathe fund!


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jan 8, 2015)

Knocking when you were not taking a heavy cut or abusing the machine sounds like something came loose or an old worn key way gave up the key or it rounded out and got sloppy or possibly a tooth or two of a gear broke off.  I have had similar sounds a couple times on my Monarch and it was always a gear not fully engaged, close enough to take light cuts and not notice an issue but start taking a little bigger cut and hammer, hammer.  Check any lever that engages the feeds or back gear and make sure gear drops in, with your hand on feed rod you can feel it when rotating the headstock by hand.  A cheap ass stethoscope from Harbor Freight is a big help when chasing down mechanical noises, might get one if you don't have one.

michael


----------



## hackley69 (Jan 8, 2015)

dave2176 said:


> I think it depends on your market. If there are a lot of used machines around then looking for old American iron in good shape makes sense. If you live west of the rockies where used American lathes are only about one lathe for every 1.2 million people, the new imports look real good. There are many good imports from various manufacturers available. See what your market has to offer. I would also consider repairing the machine before selling it for scrap weight.
> 
> Dave


I live in southeast Louisiana and you would think with the oil industry there would be quite a few on the market but if they are I have failed to find them. I don't mind the drive to pick a good up somewhere and the way this look the north and northeast is lathe heaven! I drove to Mankoda Minnesota to pick up a piano several years ago and it was worth the trip so for a good lathe who knows how far I might drive for one:thumbsup:


----------



## hackley69 (Jan 8, 2015)

Doubleeboy said:


> Knocking when you were not taking a heavy cut or abusing the machine sounds like something came loose or an old worn key way gave up the key or it rounded out and got sloppy or possibly a tooth or two of a gear broke off.  I have had similar sounds a couple times on my Monarch and it was always a gear not fully engaged, close enough to take light cuts and not notice an issue but start taking a little bigger cut and hammer, hammer.  Check any lever that engages the feeds or back gear and make sure gear drops in, with your hand on feed rod you can feel it when rotating the headstock by hand.  A cheap ass stethoscope from Harbor Freight is a big help when chasing down mechanical noises, might get one if you don't have one.
> 
> michael


You hit the nail on the head! I can bearly hear it under no load but when taking a cut it is loud. The noise is coming from right below the headstock assembly. I will have to take the outer gears off because its coming from behind them. Thanks for the info I might tear it down tomorrow just to see what I can find. Can't hurt to look.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jan 8, 2015)

I just cant see scraping a machine. It has ways and a head stock et alone everything else. Thats a center less grinder. dedicated collet machine, just o many cool things even if you hate it as a lathe. Sale it or something, just dont throw it out


----------



## JPigg55 (Jan 8, 2015)

chuckorlando said:


> Fix it and sell it man. Dont throw it away. And there are alot more old lathes then just the heavy 10's. I would set a budget and start looking a month out for a good used machine. If you dont find one, pop on a new one if it fits the budget.



Or at least list it here for parts or donate to someone in need,


----------

